# Good Sherwin-Williams Paint for White Trim?



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I was using the alkyd and switched to the latex for 1 job. The alkyd was better than the latex but still glad I went to Advance


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> See that is a little confusing as there are two pro classics available. One is latex, the other is an alkyd. Both are water reducible. I see people always talking about alkyd vs water base proclassic or just referring to water base proclassic, but which product are you talking about?





Spencer said:


> It is confusing. I think most guys are using the alkyd. From what I see the alkyd is quite a bit more expensive than the water based latex.


When I'm mentioning alkyd I'm referring to oil base. I don't think I've ever used the Pro classic acrylic alkyd. I think it came out in 2010 and I already walked away from SW by then.

If I have an option alkyd acrylic would be my choice over just acrylic.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have used ProClassic water based for awhile on our white trim jobs and built ins. When spraying with an airless you do have to be careful or you will get runs. We spray it with a 211 tip and that gives us a nice fine finish and doesn't blast on the material. 

I don't think I would spray precat laquer in an occupied home...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> We have used ProClassic water based for awhile on our white trim jobs and built ins. When spraying with an airless you do have to be careful or you will get runs. We spray it with a 211 tip and that gives us a nice fine finish and doesn't blast on the material.
> 
> I don't think I would spray precat laquer in an occupied home...


How does it look in comparison to alkyd? Is at as smooth when sanded?

I've thought of switching a couple times because it apparently satys whiter longer, doesn't yellow as much.

We have had very good luck with the PC alkyd staying white, but can always go for improvement. Sun down here is brutal.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> How does it look in comparison to alkyd? Is at as zmooth when sanded?
> 
> ive thought of switching a couple times because it apparently satys whiter longer, dodsnt yellow as much.
> 
> We have had very good luck with the PC alkyd staying white, but can always go for improvement. Sun down here is brutal.


I think it looks the same. It sands nice between coats, and if you need to push the job along and need to sand a little bit before it cures overnight you can wet sand it with very good results and no gumming on the sand paper. The "lots of glass and beams" thread I have going was all sprayed water based PC.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I use Ben Moore Advance for all my woodwork and cabinets. Sprays and brushes very very well.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I used the Sherwil promar 400 latex. Seems like a cheap contractor paint to me. Nothing worth writing home about. I used a 210 and 310 tip to do trim and doors. Didn't really dry very smooth. Maybe I should have been using a 211.?

Made the mistake of letting the customer use menards mastercraft doors to save some money. Primer failure on the door jambs. They are those crappy particle board jambs that are wrapped in some king of plastic product. The paint didn't like it. I should have primed them. Paint peals right off. 

The rest of the trim is very tacky but it is hot and humid right now so hopefully it cures in time. Not impressed at all really. Wish I would have spend more money and got something better even if it came out of my pocket. Now I'm worried about those jambs...live and learn.

That pre cat stuff is actually sounding good right now. Weather can screw with paint so much. Having it dry uber fast would be nice since I have to spray outside and let dry in my garage which has no humidity control.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Well I used the Sherwil promar 400 latex. Seems like a cheap contractor paint to me. Nothing worth writing home about. I used a 210 and 310 tip to do trim and doors. Didn't really dry very smooth. Maybe I should have been using a 211.?
> 
> Made the mistake of letting the customer use menards mastercraft doors to save some money. Primer failure on the door jambs. They are those crappy particle board jambs that are wrapped in some king of plastic product. The paint didn't like it. I should have primed them. Paint peals right off.
> 
> The rest of the trim is very tacky but it is hot and humid right now so hopefully it cures in time. Not impressed at all really. Wish I would have spend more money and got something better even if it came out of my pocket. Now I'm worried about those jambs...live and learn.


Ahhh those jambs suck!! Definitely do not let customer supply me with that...like you I did it once..never again.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Spencer said:


> Well I used the Sherwil promar 400 latex. Seems like a cheap contractor paint to me. Nothing worth writing home about.


Ya Promar 400 sucks, first time they sold that to me I brought it back. And to think they actually had an even a lower quality line, Promar 700.


----------

